# Greetings from California



## cdub260 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm the Master Electrician for the Pageant of the Masters in Laguna Beach, CA. I've held this position for the last nine years.

While stage lighting is my first love in the world of theatre, my skills do crossover into other areas, such as carpentry and audio. Just don't ask me to paint a set. I lack the artistic eye for scenic painting.

A friend of mine introduced me to this sight. The Techie Bible was hilarious.


----------



## Van (Aug 4, 2008)

Holy Smokes! What a great gig ! I used to have a friend whom had relocated to Portland from Long Beach and used to go on and on and on and on about the Paegent of the Masters. It sounds fantastic!
Welcome Aboard! Hope you have a lot of fun and maybe post a few pictures of the paegent. I hear it's quite Beautiful.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 5, 2008)

As a fellow Californian, welcome to the Booth. The Paegent of the Masters is an incredible showcase of all that is great about theater - costuming, makeup, sets, etc. You must be constantly challenged and rewarded by your work. Good on ya!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 5, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> A friend of mine



Wonder who that is?


----------



## icewolf08 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, I think I met you last year, had a backstage tour and all. Great show. I know I am a little late to the welcome party, but I have been quite busy and out of communication all summer.


----------



## LekoBoy (Aug 17, 2008)

Just curious, how accurate was that "Gilmore Girls" episode?


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 18, 2008)

LekoBoy said:


> Just curious, how accurate was that "Gilmore Girls" episode?



I don't know. I never saw it. I don't have cable at home, and living in a canyon, I get no reception, so aside from DVD's I don't watch T.V. If you could describe what they did, I might be able to answer your question, or if I can find a clip online maybe I can actually watch it.


icewolf08 said:


> Hey, I think I met you last year, had a backstage tour and all. Great show. I know I am a little late to the welcome party, but I have been quite busy and out of communication all summer.



It's entirely possible that you did meet me. I'm usually among he first to arrive every night and I'm usually one of the last to leave. Was your tour after the show or one of the handful of day time tours that we give?


----------



## icewolf08 (Aug 22, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> It's entirely possible that you did meet me. I'm usually among he first to arrive every night and I'm usually one of the last to leave. Was your tour after the show or one of the handful of day time tours that we give?



It was after the show, must have been in late July of last year.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Serendipity and Cdub. Just want to say you've both been great new additions to the family here. Too often people post two times and then we never hear from them again. You two have really jumped in head first. So a more formal welcome to the regular club I think is in order. While you do need 1000 posts to get a key to the executive wash room... by breaking 100 posts in your first month you are both entitled to know where the Honey Bucket is and get the tour of Charc's closet... don't step on the cat.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 22, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Hey Serendipity and Cdub. Just want to say you've both been great new additions to the family here. Too often people post two times and then we never hear from them again. You two have really jumped in head first. So a more formal welcome to the regular club I think is in order. While you do need 1000 posts to get a key to the executive wash room... by breaking 100 posts in your first month you are both entitled to know where the Honey Bucket is and get the tour of Charc's closet... don't step on the cat.



I was told Charc had skeletons in his closet and dead cats! I don't want to go there, please don't make me, please... :shock:


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 22, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> It was after the show, must have been in late July of last year.



Cool. Be sure to introduce yourself the next time you come see the show.


gafftaper said:


> Hey Serendipity and Cdub. Just want to say you've both been great new additions to the family here. Too often people post two times and then we never hear from them again. You two have really jumped in head first. So a more formal welcome to the regular club I think is in order. While you do need 1000 posts to get a key to the executive wash room... by breaking 100 posts in your first month you are both entitled to know where the Honey Bucket is and get the tour of Charc's closet... don't step on the cat.



If Charc's closet is anything like the old storage sheds we used to have down in Pageantland before the new shop building went up, I'm staying as far away as I can get.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 22, 2008)

We don't know exactly what is in Charc's closet. However, we do believe that Charc was locked in his closet with Schrodinger's Cat. We also know his bedroom is full of electrical fields suggesting perhaps his house is built on an Indian burial ground. Other than that he's mostly harmless except for his habit of only greeting females in the new member board. 

Now Hughsie on the other hand is a serious piece of work from Down Under. I believe he's actually a Bandicoot.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 22, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> We don't know exactly what is in Charc's closet. However, we do believe that Charc was locked in his closet with Schrodinger's Cat. We also know his bedroom is full of electrical fields suggesting perhaps his house is built on an Indian burial ground. Other than that he's mostly harmless except for his habit of only greeting females in the new member board.
> 
> Now Hughsie on the other hand is a serious piece of work from Down Under. I believe he's actually a Bandicoot.



Oh, I definitely believe Hughsie is a bandicoot, now that you mention it. It explains a lot, and makes him seem far more approachable. Haha.

As for your links, they seem intriguing, but the first two are beyond my capabilities... Alas,

Hughesie89 said:


> There's no place like the off topic section, there's no place like the off topic section



Well, if Schroedinger's cat is in there, I guess I'll venture in, but let Charc know I'm armed with wrenches, multi-tools, and a flashy knife.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Serendipity said:


> As for your links, they seem intriguing, but the first two are beyond my capabilities... Alas,



Ahh... forgot about the new restriction on the off topic section. 

We've got to find someone to sponsor this website to keep it free for everyone.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 22, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Ahh... forgot about the new restriction on the off topic section.
> 
> We've got to find someone to sponsor this website to keep it free for everyone.



That's alright. I'd work on contacting people if school wasn't starting in three days.

So, when is this proposed tour of Charc's closet?
And how can we convince Hughsie to show us his true form?


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 23, 2008)

Hughsie... or Huggie as I like to call him... has posted pictures of his true form in the past, it was an uggly sight, fortunately he's taken down from his server at this point. 

As for Charc we aren't really sure about the closet... it was all highly theoretical and there was a great deal of discussion of if he would cease to exist if we opened the door. Fortunately he survived.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 23, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Fortunately he survived.


Fortunately?! Are you mad?  

(Kidding, Charc. I'm glad you're here.)


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 23, 2008)

Charc said:


> My closest is currently in accessible, due to possessions covering my floor, obscuring it from view. Additionally I have some LED PARs on a stand setup and was messing around with those for the last few days. I have three 6"x6" bare spots on my floor that lead to my bed.
> 
> By the way, Dip, some other girl approached me about making cookies. Unrelated, but coincidental.



LED PARs? I love this "tour of Charc's closet" idea. I don't even have regular PARs in mine!

Hahaha, your cookie making skills must be quite renowned.


----------

